# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 4 for $869.99 if 15 people commit to buy

## 4Unow

Not sure if you guys are familiar with the site MassDrop.com.  However, they allow groups of people to buy things in order to reduce prices.  

Solidoodle has the SD 4 up there.  If 5 people commit to buy, the price will be $929.99, but if 15 people commit, the price will drop all the way down to $869.99, which is a phenominal price for the SD4.



The normal price is $999.99, so this is a 13% off discount.

----------


## Larry

For anyone interested this massdrop deal can be accessed at https://www.massdrop.com/buy/solidoodle-v4

----------

